# Free to good home



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

6 month old mixed breed black dog needs loving home due to owners ill health has had all injections and is chipped lives in doors but is happy outside he is house trained very friendly barks at strangers with a wagging tail. we live in the Tunes area of Silves
( 965396880 )


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



murdock said:


> 6 month old mixed breed black dog needs loving home due to owners ill health has had all injections and is chipped lives in doors but is happy outside he is house trained very friendly barks at strangers with a wagging tail. we live in the Tunes area of Silves
> ( 965396880 )


Hi Murdock

Sounds a nice dog as i have not moved yet i can't help. Good to see he has had his infections.

Peter


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Murdock
> 
> Sounds a nice dog as i have not moved yet i can't help. Good to see he has had his infections.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter
I think this dog has had his INJECTIONS not infections.........or maybe the injections have cured the infections..........never mind a couple of cold bocks will soon put you right.
Regards.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It's all the excitement of the NEW FREE MAN :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't forget you add anything like this to our Free Classifed page. We also have kittens on there at the moment.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> It's all the excitement of the NEW FREE MAN :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi Siobhanwf

No i read the original post else where and the comment was about that not my spelling. 

Peterfc has gone

666? has gone 

The freeman is now just plain 

Peter


----------

